# spectralock guy uses permacolour...and likes it!



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I used laticrete permacolour grout for the first time today and I was really impressed with the ease of installation and the final finish. Probably won't replace SL, but, it is definately the best non epoxy grout I have ever used! 

I'm sure I will hear from Opie on this! Lol


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I like it too :thumbup: its pretty good stuff!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

The laticrete rep was telling me about how you can mix the permacolor with the 4235 additive to do the 1 step method for different mosaics and glass etc... I never realized it was that versitle


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> The laticrete rep was telling me about how you can mix the permacolor with the 4235 additive to do the 1 step method for different mosaics and glass etc... I never realized it was that versitle


Are you SURE about that? It specifically says in the directions to only mix with water.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes Angus, its the one step method... mix grout with the additive and set the glass tile or mosaic and sponge immediatly, then your done


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

They only let the cool guys in on the secrets... 
:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Actually, that's kind of poor on their part. Why have a "secret" use for materials that isn't published? :blink:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I remember seeing that at the PTK training in the fall. It was a pretty new installation method, it could be(don't quote me) that they are field testing this method before unleashing it.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> They only let the cool guys in on the secrets...
> :laughing:


They also only give out their secret 1-800# to cool guys (or those that go to PTK!!)


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm looking at maybe trying to go in the summer if I hit a slow spot


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Is the Laticrete a cementuous grout? If so, I don't care what additive you put in it, I won't be using it for glass.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

katoman said:


> Is the Laticrete a cementuous grout? If so, I don't care what additive you put in it, I won't be using it for glass.



Yes, Permacolor is cementitious.

I just installed 2 buckets of QuartzLock 2 today.....


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yes its time for DR OPIE to hold the floor. Glad ya picked up a bag and used it. i use it on every job IMAGINE THAT. I like the permacolor for travertine. the sand is so fine and small in the product it WONT SCRATCH tile or glass. permacolor is not like any other cement grout on the market. i know the secret behind the grout...TRUST ME I DO


yes ANGUS snoop dawg called me today to ask that question to ONE UP YA... there is a one step method using thier grout and addative for glass install.

i am going to the PTK in a few weeks I will take lots of pictures for sure



I LOVE SEEING I TRIED LATICRETE and LIKED IT:thumbup::thumbup:arty:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Opie - it's not the scratching, it's if there is any movement the hard grout will crack the glass tiles.

I looked into this and there are a ton of examples where this has occured when using any cementuous grout. Or epoxy for that matter.

It'l Starglass or it's nothing, for me anyway. No risks taken, no callbacks :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Urethane grout!!!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I will make a bet with you GIRLS...... I will switch to quartz lock grout only if i can grout NUDE...............:jester::laughing:




so who is calling me OUT:laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

katoman said:


> Opie - it's not the scratching, it's if there is any movement the hard grout will crack the glass tiles.
> 
> I looked into this and there are a ton of examples where this has occured when using any cementuous grout. Or epoxy for that matter.
> 
> It'l Starglass or it's nothing, for me anyway. No risks taken, no callbacks :thumbsup:


kato I will make sure i ask that question while at PTK...Deal????? and I will make laticrete do a test on it as well. Not that i dont trust your brain but this way we all can learn:notworthy


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What Opie does in the bathroom...._stays _in the bathroom.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

i will call quartz lock and get some sent to me to try out DEAL??????



then i can shut up about cause I used it:thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> i will call quartz lock and get some sent to me to try out DEAL??????
> 
> 
> 
> then i can shut up about cause I used it:thumbup:



You missed it. I already had a bunch sent out to guys that asked.

You're on your own. :shutup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

opiethetileman said:


> i will call quartz lock and get some sent to me to try out DEAL??????
> 
> then i can shut up about cause I used it:thumbup:


I can see it now...... Opie grouting a shower and crying at the same time, knowing that he's cheating on Laticrete... :laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Tech Dawg said:


> I can see it now...... Opie grouting a shower and crying at the same time, knowing that he's cheating on Laticrete... :laughing:


you guys KILL ME...................


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

ok here is the response from TEAM BLUE . Not me.

Glass tile…

It is possible for any sanded grout to scratch any kind of tile. It doesn’t happen too often and it usually happens when using soft stones like marble. We realize that it can also happen to glass or ceramic tile so we throw out a warning to check the tile before installing the grout just to be safe. The test would be to take a scrap piece of the tile and rub the sanded grout on it and see if it scratches. If it does, we recommend that you install unsanded grout to avoid the problem. Like I said, it usually is not a problem but there is no way we can know for sure that every glass or ceramic on the market will not scratch so we put a caution out there just to be safe.



Movement of glass and cracking…

This is a debatable issue. Yes, the glass can crack from excessive movement and pressure with hard grouts. When we have investigated these issues we have seen that the movement joints were not properly installed and that contributed to the issue. Some glass manufacturers say don’t use epoxy grout on glass for this reason. LATICRETE recommends all of our grouts with glass tile and that you must honor the movement joints, Unless, the tile manufacturer says something different and by not following their recommendations you will void your warranty on their material. In that case we would say honor their recommendations and you will have their warranty and LATICRETE’S on the project.



That again is from team blue and no this was not henry who typed this out. i have invited that person to come and participate if they would like. But i highly trust the response of this person by far.:clap::notworthy


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Or just use StarGlass and don't worry about it. arty:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

you are killing me son. I just posted what they wrote as respect so its here for future ref. i do not know it all but damn close:jester::notworthy


But what he typed out lays it right out there on the table. And once again this was not henry who typed this:no:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Why am I killing you? Thanks for the info but it doesn't make much sense to me to create a movement joint in a 12' backsplash just so I can use a cementitious or epoxy grout. Using the right product for the application is pretty standard with tile folks, right? I mean that's why there are multitudes of different thinsets. 

I'm saying there is a grout made specifically for glass tiles. Why not just use that? Just because the manufacturer's label isn't a certain color is a silly reason to not use a product spec'd specifically for your application.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

angus242 said:


> Why am I killing you? Thanks for the info but it doesn't make much sense to me to create a movement joint in a 12' backsplash just so I can use a cementitious or epoxy grout. Using the right product for the application is pretty standard with tile folks, right? I mean that's why there are multitudes of different thinsets.
> 
> I'm saying there is a grout made specifically for glass tiles. Why not just use that? Just because the manufacturer's label isn't a certain color is a silly reason to not use a product spec'd specifically for your application.


BECAUSE YOU ARE RIGHT:notworthy:notworthy dont make your head swelll or a love note from opie. I posted that info so we all can get educated. and basically you are correct DEAR:jester:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

I had only heard of Laticrete's one step method for glass mosaics using 4237 and 1500 series grout. But I went to Laticrete's website, and shore enough, they're recommending the use of Permacolor and 4237 for the one step method. :thumbsup:

http://laticrete.com/portals/0/tds/tds145.pdf


----------

